
Show HN: MagicMovieSorter – yet another way to find movie to watch, magic way - kiosan
https://magicmoviesorter.com/
======
kiosan
This is my weekend project hack to learn React.

How algorithm works. The system calculates Life Path Number and Zodiac sign
for your birthdate. The same code is calculated for movie’s crew(for
directors, writers, and 3 top stars). Then based on compatibility rules (got
them from one of the book about numerology) system calculates match for you
and the movie. There are different matching rules but it is not that
important. What is important is that sorting is the same for you(not random)
and different for other users. In total there are 12 * 9 = 108 personalities.

The formula is following:

(Sum(match(directors))/directors_count * 3 +
Sum(match(writers))/writers_count*2 + Sum(match(stars))/stars_count)/6

In case a person has no birthday available — this person is skipped in the
formula, so instead of three stars we only count two with birthdays. As for
the formula we use personality codes, we can search for movies with different
criteria: director like me, or perfect match(100%).

I do not call it recommendations but sorting. Being a crazy combination of
technology and magic still could be a fun way to find a movie to watch. The
bonus feature is a sorting using two dates — so that find something
interesting for you and your partner.

